# Rivals mock Microsoft Security Essentials download



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Although one of the top consumer security vendors welcomed Microsoft's Security Essentials to the market, another dismissed the new free software as a "poor product" that will "never be up to snuff."

Earlier today, Microsoft launched Security Essentials, its free antivirus and antispyware software suite, which has been in development for almost a year.

"I think it's a good thing that they're in the market," said Carol Carpenter, the general manager of Trend Micro's consumer division. "We look forward to the competition ... and I think Microsoft's targeting of developing countries and the unprotected is a good approach."

Microsoft has pitched Security Essentials, which replaced the now-defunct for-a-fee Windows OneCare, as basic software suitable for users who can't, or won't, pay for security software.

Not everyone, however, agreed with Carpenter.

"Security Essentials won't change anything," said Jens Meggers, Symantec's vice president of engineering. "Microsoft has a really bad track record in security," he added, ticking off several ventures into consumer security that the giant has tried, including Windows Defender, an anti-spyware tool bundled with Windows Vista and Windows 7; the released-monthly Malicious Software Removal Tool; and OneCare.

"Like OneCare, Security Essentials is a poor product," said Meggers. "It has very average detection rates. And now they've decided to go for the free market, but that's a very crowded market. There's not much room to grow there."


http://news.techworld.com/security/...crosoft-security-essentials-download/?olo=rss


----------



## waynenz (Oct 10, 2009)

i have only seen the microsoft security in one lap top and that one looked as though it was ready to have it's hard drive taken out and smaked about till only little fragments remain, then set on fire just to make sure. far better, free, systems in place. sorry but microsoft are not all that and a bag of chips! imo

okay bilious rant over


----------

